# Anyone Tried PASS Camping €14 per night



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Look Here

French logo Here

English Version at foot of this campsite page


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

teemyob said:


> Look Here
> 
> French logo Here
> 
> English Version at foot of this campsite page


I have a Franceloc Pass Camping. Low season discounts and valid for 2 years. Issued by the campsite I visited in the Vendee whilst spending a week with my son and his family. Good value and picks up some sites not in ACSII or Camping Cheques, on a similar basis I guess. Franceloc links often found on Alan Rogers website too and certainly some show if you do a search for Franceloc on the Alan Rogers Site ...

This is the site we used and they helped issue the card
Example of campsite in the scheme

The card says "carte de fidelite" when it is issued and it is just that. We had full facilities for the discount price last summer on a campsite that was family orientated around the swimming pool.

Steve


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*replies*

Thanks SandJ

Did you have to pay for the 2 year pass?

TM


----------

